

Pointing Users to DRM-Stripping Software Isn't Copyright Infringement - CapitalistCartr
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/12/pointing-users-drm-stripping-software-isnt-copyright-infringement-judge-rules

======
voltagex_
Does Calibre by itself strip DRM? It's my understanding that you needed a
series of tools by "Apprentice Alf" to do the work.

------
mikhailt
> Judge Denise Cote dismissed two publishers' claims of contributory
> infringement and inducement in Abbey House Media v. Apple Inc., one of the
> many cases to come out of the antitrust litigation against Apple and a
> handful of major publishers.

Is it me or does it feel like Denise Cote the only federal judge in the
country?

------
_pmf_
Until a judge with *IAA lined pockets comes along, that is.

